# Street Art



## longknife

I posted some of this on another thread but feel it deserves a thread of its own. I hope other agree


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Desperado

I don;t consider graffiti art  by any means but check this out.  



Hyde  Beach Mural by https://www.flickr.com/photos/desperado8/


----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye

In Cincinnati, OH ...it's called 
*Fresh Harvest*


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Alex.




----------



## skye

Covington, Kentucky

*Sunset Walk through Helentown*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Montreal, Canada


----------



## longknife

Miami


----------



## longknife

Tahiti


----------



## longknife

Ragusa, Italy


----------



## longknife

New York City


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dalia

Bonsoir, A graphic designer uses the dirty windows of cars to create amazing works

Scott Wade has built up an impressive collection of works of art by choosing to paint on the windows of muddy or dusty cars the reproductions of the Mona Lisa or the portraits of Einstein.

The Link :Un graphiste utilise les vitres sales des voitures pour créer des oeuvres étonnantes


----------



## Dalia

Rue Sébastien Gryphe, dans le 7e arrondissement de Lyon, France.


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, A graphic designer uses the dirty windows of cars to create amazing works
> 
> Scott Wade has built up an impressive collection of works of art by choosing to paint on the windows of muddy or dusty cars the reproductions of the Mona Lisa or the portraits of Einstein.
> 
> The Link :Un graphiste utilise les vitres sales des voitures pour créer des oeuvres étonnantes


Bonjour Dalia! 
This artist is a genius! I love his works


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Rue Sébastien Gryphe, dans le 7e arrondissement de Lyon, France.


Lucky Luke


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## emilynghiem

longknife said:


>


Thanks for starting this COOL thread longknife!!!
Julian Beever is my favorite:
Pavement drawings - 3D Illusions


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Thomas.R

Street art is popular worldwide! I was surprised to find out Korea has a lot of art street art pics on my recent vacation.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## American88

I love street art!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Kognisjon

longknife said:


>



That's amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Some of these are incredible.


----------



## April

Tooo cute!!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April

^lol..I just noticed the dog doing his thang...


----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## Crixus

longknife said:


> I posted some of this on another thread but feel it deserves a thread of its own. I hope other agree






 

Not fancy, not sexy, but every time I came home from being away I always New I was close when I drove under this tag. I don’t know anyone in Houston who doesn’t see this one or more times a week. It’s actually a land mark.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Crixus

Are those in town here?


----------



## April




----------



## Crixus

Wish I could find better pictures. This towns full of good ones.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ThanushPoulsen

the street art is amazing


----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

esthermoon said:


>


Did he ask permission to kiss her tho?


----------



## MaryL

Street art? Graffiti? We had cave art millennia ago, now we have taggers. Banksy stuff. And that boyo-0 gets paid a lot of money for what amounts to political cartoons. Put on walls like advertisements.  Kitsch. I am good with bleak   barren brick or concrete walls. There  is a beauty in that, too.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Freiheit

Great, the street art is witty, beautiful, and clever thanks for posting it.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

RIP


----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April

​


----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Crixus

These dudes have been on TV before.


----------



## Crixus

April said:


>




I saw this done on a Catholic Church that a “Protestant Other” church bought because stained glasss and fake stained glass is to expend.


----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## the other mike

I guess this would be nature art ? I call this the 
Geena Davis trees.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## the other mike




----------



## longknife




----------



## the other mike

longknife said:


>


I have the perfect song for that.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------

